# KDevelop Compilation Error



## overmind (Oct 16, 2010)

I am trying to compile a simple C++ code using KDevelop 3.5 on FreeBSD 8.1

I get the following error (in an infinite loop):


```
*** Warning: inferring the mode of operation is deprecated.: not found
*** Future versions of Libtool will require -mode=MODE be specified.: not found
: warning: cannot infer operation mode without MODE-ARGS: not found
: you must specify a MODE: not found
Try ` --help' for more information.: not found
*** Warning: inferring the mode of operation is deprecated.: not found
*** Future versions of Libtool will require -mode=MODE be specified.: not found
: warning: cannot infer operation mode without MODE-ARGS: not found
: you must specify a MODE: not found
Try ` --help' for more information.: not found
*** Warning: inferring the mode of operation is deprecated.: not found
*** Future versions of Libtool will require -mode=MODE be specified.: not found
: warning: cannot infer operation mode without MODE-ARGS: not found
: you must specify a MODE: not found
Try ` --help' for more information.: not found
*** Warning: inferring the mode of operation is deprecated.: not found
*** Future versions of Libtool will require -mode=MODE be specified.: not found
: warning: cannot infer operation mode without MODE-ARGS: not found
: you must specify a MODE: not found
Try ` --help' for more information.: not found
*** Warning: inferring the mode of operation is deprecated.: not found
*** Future versions of Libtool will require -mode=MODE be specified.: not found
: warning: cannot infer operation mode without MODE-ARGS: not found
: you must specify a MODE: not found
Try ` --help' for more information.: not found
*** Warning: inferring the mode of operation is deprecated.: not found
*** Future versions of Libtool will require -mode=MODE be specified.: not found
: warning: cannot infer operation mode without MODE-ARGS: not found
: you must specify a MODE: not found
Try ` --help' for more information.: not found
*** Warning: inferring the mode of operation is deprecated.: not found
*** Future versions of Libtool will require -mode=MODE be specified.: not found
: warning: cannot infer operation mode without MODE-ARGS: not found
: you must specify a MODE: not found
Try ` --help' for more information.: not found
gmake[2]: *** [test2] Interrupt: 2
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Interrupt: 2
gmake: *** [all] Interrupt: 2
```

What could be wrong?


----------



## overmind (Oct 16, 2010)

It seems that libtool binary from 8.1 is not compatible with KDevelop3.

This can be solved by:
- downgrading libtool
- installing kdevelop4, which I did on KDE3.5 but later installed kde4.

Kdevelop4 works on KDE3.5 but I got few errors so I finaly made that step to use kde4. With few configuration it can be made to look like kde3.5 (start menu, documents on desktop and other things.

And with many features disabled in kde4 I have a low load, like I got on kde 3.5.


----------

